# any 300/60x shooters out there?



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I know that nobody lies here on AT , but what is your best 5 spot score?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*In tournament*

300 59X freestyle class.


300 56X Bhfs class. Hunter class.

Indoor will make you a better shooter for 3d.

Teach you to make each shot strong.

Shooting two back to back games tommorrow in tournement. 120 arrows is alot. Wish me luck BHFs class


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

I shoot a 300/60x every nite!.....then I wake up  :tongue:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

300/57X is my best game. That was with my 3-d bow and I only shoot one or two spot games per year. Average about 53 to 55 X's.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

300 -47Xs with a 75g. lighter tip and 3 in. longer shaft ( i had one to break in the middle of the shoot, only had 5 arrows with me and had to borrow one)Im leaving right this minute to go shoot i might get that 60Xs


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

300 58X....5 spot
300 23X....Vegas


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*1st year 5 spot shooter*

in league...295, 37 x's
in practice...300, 42 x's
grey goast, member here on at has shot 300/60 x games!:thumbs_up


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

I shot 16 60's last winter, so far this year only 2 60x games. I usually run with about a 58x avg. Slipping a bit this year..


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

300-59x freestyle
300-59x BHFS.
299-24x vegas BHFS

300-56x in a tournament for BHFS. Not ready for the switch to freestyle yet. 

Can't seem the get that dang 300 vegas.


----------



## BHFS-MAN (Aug 7, 2006)

*shot a few*

I shot 2 60's with a pin and 1 60 with a scope this year. I would love too shoot one in a tournament but never have and probly never will


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

My personal bests were 300 47X and a 300 43X but this is not what I take seriously. It took me years to get my first 300 round and then they came pretty regular. It's hard enough to get over the brain freeze on shooting a 300 without worring about a 60 round.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

sharpshooter60 said:


> I shot 16 60's last winter, so far this year only 2 60x games. I usually run with about a 58x avg. Slipping a bit this year..


That is why your name is sharpshooter60:wink:


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Shot 300 60X once in my life in 1999 or 2000........with my old Oasis!
Best since is 58X a couple of times. Average is 53-55X

Best Vegas this year is 299 23X.

Matt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BHFS 300 59X in practice
300 56X in competition


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm about to do my first shoot - as a BHFSL. I'm hoping to get 60 on the paper  Just doing it for fun!!


----------



## Boondock907 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shot a 295/34x when I shot last week while practicing(BHFS). I just got into archery a month and a half ago, so I was pretty excited. My goal was to get a 300 after a year of shooting, but starting to think it may happen sooner.


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

my best so far is 300-57x's......


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

0 / 0x's because I have never shot 5 spot (YET!)


----------



## SPC (May 5, 2003)

300 w/ 59x's FS (5 Spot)
300 w/ 25x's FS (3 Spot)

It took a long, long time to reach these two scores....:wink:


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

300 - 57x FS 5 spot competition but have achieved 300-60x in practice, just hope i can do the 60x in competition too. 

300 - 56x BHFS 5 spot competition.

300 - 27x FS vegas - during practice - have not shot competition yet.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

ultratec1 said:


> 300-59x freestyle
> 300-59x BHFS.
> 299-24x vegas BHFS
> 
> ...


your my idol,wish I could shoot like you:set1_tango2:


----------



## Danny45 (Feb 4, 2007)

If I remember correctly, my best score was around 280ish with 43 X's. But I was shooting fingers and fixed pins.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Tournament or league
Freestyle 5 spot - 300 57x
Vegas - 300 24x 

Practice
5 spot - 300 60x
vegas - 300 28x

My pin never seems to sit as still in a tournament as it does in practice. Guess that's why I hate spots and love 3-d, nerves just aren't as bad. But boy do spots make you a better 3-d shooter...


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

300 57x practice
i dont shoot many though,shoot mostly 3d shoots.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*My best score*

300 54x's 5 spot, average 50-54x's
298 21x's Vegas face, average 296-297 with 15-19 x's


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

since I got back into spot shooting at christmas time since 1995(shot fingers back then)BHFS 5spot 300 59X vegas 300 19x


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

possum trapper said:


> since I got back into spot shooting at christmas time since 1995(shot fingers back then)BHFS 5spot 300 59X vegas 300 19x


Ya you shot a 59X outta 80 arrows.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

ultratec1 said:


> Ya you shot a 59X outta 80 arrows.


 80 arrows???


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

best scores 5 spot
BHFS -practice 300-59X
BHFS -tournament 300-54X

Freestyle -Practice 300-58X
Freestyle -tournament 300-55X

yep.. someday. but i do not get fixated on a certain score. i just make each shot the best i can and see what i end up with. 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

FSL
300 47X First 300 I shot and its been my best X count ! Shot it in League .
299 40X is my best in tournament play .


----------



## heckt (Jan 10, 2007)

BHFS 299 54x is my best


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

300 38X's. Don't have a very fancy set-up either. 2001 Mathews Q2, HHA Optimizer Lite 5500, Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter, Carbon impact Super Fat 7.5" Stabilizer, and Easton Lightspeed 400's.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> 80 arrows???



he's giving him a hard time. :wink:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

5 spot - 300 with 49 X's is my best to date. My goal is 300 with 60 X's and then onto the Vegas 3 spot.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Boondock907 said:


> Shot a 295/34x when I shot last week while practicing(BHFS). I just got into archery a month and a half ago, so I was pretty excited. My goal was to get a 300 after a year of shooting, but starting to think it may happen sooner.


Congrads im new to this also so far my best is 277 not sure how many x's forgot to count your replie gives me hope though lol


----------



## XT-girl (Aug 3, 2006)

I shot a 298 with 43x's but the best thing was I beat my husband and most of the other guys at the shoot. With my hunting set up. Not bad for a girl.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

XT-girl said:


> I shot a 298 with 43x's but the best thing was I beat my husband and most of the other guys at the shoot. With my hunting set up. Not bad for a girl.


Hey ive already Realized theres alot of "girls" that will beet the pants off us guys.


Then again maybe we just like having women take our pants off :tongue:


----------



## brokenbow06 (Oct 10, 2006)

*300 rds*

Personal Best 300 54X
Been shooting for a number of years and things have just started to click for me. I seem to at least gain 1 X each week. I hope befor long I can get too that elusive 60X.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

*Love the Spot Shoots*

My best 5 spot is 300 58 X's

I average 300 with 55-57 X's

Just can's seem to get over the 60 hump.

Most of my scores are shot with my 3-D setup on 66 lbs, 2312's, above 280 fps.


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

My best is a 296 21x, hunting setup.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

300 with 60xs several times 
300 with 58 and 59xs asually
shot thoes scores with a mat xl. im back in a hoyt so maybe the scores will stay around 300 60xs:wink:


----------



## MBNC60x (Apr 12, 2004)

My name says it all. Thanks OBT.


----------



## gzg38b (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm very new to this. I've only done it twice. The first time was 297 - 34 X's. The second was 298 with 35 X's. 

That's with a 70# bow, a 3" S Coil stabilizer, and a Winn Free flight glove release. It's a start! I'm addicted now.... I want 300 real bad and my goal is 60X's by the end of the summer with my hunting setup.


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

My best:
5 spot BHFS 300 57x
5 spot freestyle 300 60x

vegas freestyle 300 29x


Mark W


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

My best when it counted was 294 33x. My weak shots were my fault. Eventually ill be a 300 shooter.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Best in tourney
NFAA 300 w/60x 8 I/O last 10 arrows
Vegas 300 w/24x
Double Vegas 600 w/51x
MAA 300 w/59x

This year not even close to those scores.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

297 with 41x's on a 5 spot


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

300w 57xs on a 5 spot!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

300w 57xs on a 5 spot!


----------

